# Holy ****...



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, never thought I'd see this.









Kramer's Escher-Inspired Pegasus Knife Available for $50,000


This Escher-inspired knife by Kramer Knives Pegasus is available for $50,000, read on to find out why it's such a valuable piece of kit.




www.finedininglovers.com


----------



## Slim278 (Nov 9, 2020)

I know this may have taken much skill and time to make but for me, that is not pleasant to look at. I don't know if it is the handle along with the blade or the large pattern on the blade or both but it does not work for me.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 9, 2020)

I agree! Not a looker, unlike this...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 9, 2020)

"America's foremost knife smith" is pushing it. Certainly the most hyped.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> "America's foremost knife smith" is pushing it. Certainly the most hyped.


Opinions and experiences vary, but he is easily the most successful. Name another Smith with major brands making replicas. Also, its an article, adjectives are their selling points.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I was speaking mainly from a blade smithing perspective.The rest is just marketing and promotion by mainstream characters like Bordain


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like Bob got himself a Businessy McBusinessman copywriter:

_“We have pushed the boundaries of traditional bladesmithing to bring you our interpretation of a tessellation in steel while demonstrating the limits of forge welding to date. Escher’s mathematical inspired style has always captured our attention here at Kramer Knives. Our first all-metal knife was inspired by the Pegasus tessellation and was intricately engraved by Mastersmith *Tom Ferry*. The blade is made from high nickel and shop-made Damascus, hardened to 62 HRC. To complete the look, this knife comes with a museum quality display stand made from ebony.” _

That is a sign of pretty significant success, even if it makes me want to throw up a bit.

As far as the knife itself goes, to me this misses the mark and I have a hard time seeing it as an artistic exercise. But, I have little doubt there's a buyer for this. I think more than enough people equate exclusivity with taste for someone to shell out for this.

I think Bourdain's knife at 230gs is a better value, personally. That one has some provenance, at least, even if it is ghoulish to pick over the man's corpse like that.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I was speaking mainly from a blade smithing perspective.The rest is just marketing and promotion by mainstream characters like Bordain


So how do you compare your original Kramer to your favorite maker?


----------



## panda (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## esoo (Nov 9, 2020)

That knife has been up on Kramer for a while (or there is more that one). A link to it was posted here in August


----------



## mpier (Nov 10, 2020)

I would rather have one of these for 3k or ten of them, honestly that’s an ugly Kramer


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 10, 2020)

Possibly the ugliest knife I ever saw... and somewhat reminding very cheap Chinese knives sold by roaming peddlers, you know the ones in a cheap plastic sheath, written "Very sharp knife" on a sticker, and with a blade and handle patterned loudly and ugly as you wouldn't believe...


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 10, 2020)

Wait, Kramer has bought one and re-handled it?

Then Zwilling bought 10000, sanded off the China imprint, and will be selling soon at 799$.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 10, 2020)

I actually dig the winged horsy pattern, and I am usually not a big fan of damascus in general.

50K is excessive for a knife, but I am not the targeted demographic here. Sadly.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 10, 2020)

Ruso said:


> I actually dig the winged horsy pattern, and I am usually not a big fan of damascus in general.
> 
> 50K is excessive for a knife, but I am not the targeted demographic here. Sadly.


I'm a huge damascus fan and really dislike this, but its subjective.

50k is only excessive for a portion of the population, me included.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 10, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm a huge damascus fan and really dislike this, but its subjective.



I think we found the correlation


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 10, 2020)

Damascus can be beautiful, I don't think there's much denying that. Not to say "most beautiful". I myself am all for plain finishes with plain handles, find it sexier. When perusing the New Knife thread however I see a whole lot of amazingly beautiful Dammy.


----------



## Matus (Nov 10, 2020)

It needs to be perceived as a piece of art, not a knife, really. Now whether you like that piece of art is a different and entirely subjective point. I don't, it makes my eyes hurt (I have general dislike for high contrast in damascus blades).


----------



## CatWithAHat (Nov 10, 2020)

I gotta agree. I would totally rather buy makie series of Japanese blacksmiths at a much lower price than this.


----------



## rickbern (Nov 10, 2020)

Ruso said:


> I think we found the correlation


Nah. Can’t stand Damascus, can’t stand that knife. 

Although I’d prefer a world where I’d feel safe visiting the city it’s named after, love Syrian food.


----------



## Migraine (Nov 10, 2020)

I've never used one so IDK what it's like in use, but the Kramer profile is unbelievably ugly to my eyes.


----------



## da_mich* (Nov 10, 2020)

Holy **** is this knife ugly


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 10, 2020)

It isn't even a piece of art, in the true sense of aesthetically pleasing, or soul lifting... it's a piece of technique. For 50$ I wouldn't put this sh1t on display, so we're not speaking art. We're speaking someone that will buy it because Kramer made it with a unprecedented technique for a kitchen knife.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 10, 2020)

but it is Art, because it's provoked all this discussion and controversy


----------



## ian (Nov 10, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> but it is Art, because it's provoked all this discussion and controversy



Word. "Art" is not the same as "Art that I like".


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 10, 2020)

For what its worth I think its hideous and cannot believe it's going for $50k.

With that said, I've owned 2 original Kramers and it was (sold 1) my favorite performer. And I've owned a lot of top tier knives.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 10, 2020)

I can appreciate the talent and work that went into this. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Nov 10, 2020)

Whatever, I think it's pretty cool. Obviously I'm not going to drop $50k on it, but the technical work is stunning and it's a neat reference to an artist I dig.


----------



## panda (Nov 10, 2020)

people think ugly sh1t is art, lol. just like autotune mumble rap is music.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 10, 2020)

People think a Henckle International is a tremendous knife, and make controversy about toilet paper. If you don’t mind I’ll stick with the truer sense of Art. This is an astounding display of technique and craftsmanship. It’s also 10K worth of (ill) collection piece at best for 40K worth of recent hype around and actual selling of auction Kramers.


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 10, 2020)

Not my thing, I only want a good steel properly forged and heat treated, great grind and a comfortable handle. I don't buy knives for looks.


----------



## jwthaparc (Nov 10, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> Whatever, I think it's pretty cool. Obviously I'm not going to drop $50k on it, but the technical work is stunning and it's a neat reference to an artist I dig.


I agree, the thing might be a little visually loud, but the sheer talent needed to make the thing is amazing. It's really not that bad looking, it is different though, and people dont like things that are different.


----------



## Leo Barr (Nov 11, 2020)

I am not that much of a fan of Damascus it seems mostly to be eye candy if it has to be Damascus I prefer a subtler look like one might see on a Shigfusa or similar knife plus I would prefer a Shig any day.
I am also not into the trend of multicoloured handle wa or yo the knife becomes busy almost like camouflage especially when yje blade has some garish sort of Damascus pattern.
I would expect that as a Kramer knife has a yo handle it would look better with some sort of bolster leading into the handle rather than the cheap looking solution used it almost looks like it is cut out of a sheet of Damascus I have sharpened a couple of the Henkel versions if I wanted that knife shape I would choose a Florentine knife any day.


----------



## Leo Barr (Nov 11, 2020)

Carbon steel Florentine coverted to left handed if I wanted a western styled chef knife it would be this or a vintage carbon steel Sabatier K


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 11, 2020)

I’d be quite happy with this, or any other Kramer original gyuto. 
The guy is nothing shy of a real gentleman. And a talented one at that. Hopefully one day I’ll land an original. But in the meantime I’ll just continue enjoying using my zkramers


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 11, 2020)

Let’s face it, it is gaudy and I hesitate to use the term “over-priced” as people could throw that accusation at some is the stuff I have bought recently and others on the forum have as well in the 1K, 2K and 3K range.

It’s price has to do with rarity and exclusivity and is meant for multi-millionaire aficionado types who are luxury item collectors, who have their own chefs, who don’t cook, probably don’t know how to use, store, and protect a good carbon knife


----------



## Slim278 (Nov 11, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> but it is Art, because it's provoked all this discussion and controversy


It provoked all this discussion because it is from a well known maker and has a price tag almost twice the average annual income in the USA.


----------



## timebard (Nov 11, 2020)

Any Kramer is so far out of my price range it's pointless to talk about whether it's "worth it"... all I'm saying is if I won the lotto tomorrow it wouldn't be on the top of my list.

That said--Kramer has achieved a lot of financial success in his line of work, I assume could cash out and retire tomorrow if he wanted to, and I can't fault him for trying something completely different and out in left field even if the end result isn't everyone's cup of tea. As with his plug weld whale knives, etc it's unique and presumably a totally different kind of technical and artistic challenge than yet another ladder damascus or whatever.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 11, 2020)

timebard said:


> Any Kramer is so far out of my price range it's pointless to talk about whether it's "worth it"... all I'm saying is if I won the lotto tomorrow it wouldn't be on the top of my list.
> 
> That said--Kramer has achieved a lot of financial success in his line of work, I assume could cash out and retire tomorrow if he wanted to, and I can't fault him for trying something completely different and out in left field even if the end result isn't everyone's cup of tea. As with his plug weld whale knives, etc it's unique and presumably a totally different kind of technical and artistic challenge than yet another ladder damascus or whatever.


I agree, he is out of my price range too. His success is a topic I'm considering researching and writing on in my marketing class. I've actually spoke to him over the phone years ago and he was very polite, soft spoken, and modest. I'm lucky enough to have owned two of his originals, and still own one. Back in 2012 I paid a total of $2700 for one 10" straight steel (52100) and one 9" damascus (52100), both chefs knives. Like everything in life, right time, right place, and willing to take the risk. Now he is way out of my finances. I think most knifemakers would love to be in his shoes, regardless of people on here's baseless opinions. Like I was, he was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## panda (Nov 11, 2020)

for Kramer money, I would just have my own unicorn knife made. convince heiji to sell me a hear treated blank. have tf profile it and send it off to Mizuno to have it ground. all while vacationing in japan the whole time.


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 12, 2020)

to me, there's a lot of daylight between this knife, which is distinctly not to my taste, and a more straightforward knife that I would order were I to go for a Kramer.

the main thing stopping me from going that route, honestly, is that the knife I would want is basically just the 10" Zwilling knife, but made by Bob himself, and I dont want to fight a million people over it. the price is... I mean whatever. I've spent more on dumber ****. but the fact that I want more like what Bob was making before he got mega famous presents me a touch of a challenge.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 12, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I agree, he is out of my price range too. His success is a topic I'm considering researching and writing on in my marketing class. I've actually spoke to him over the phone years ago and he was very polite, soft spoken, and modest. I'm lucky enough to have owned two of his originals, and still own one. Back in 2012 I paid a total of $2700 for one 10" straight steel (52100) and one 9" damascus (52100), both chefs knives. Like everything in life, right time, right place, and willing to take the risk. Now he is way out of my finances. I think most knifemakers would love to be in his shoes, regardless of people on here's baseless opinions. Like I was, he was in the right place at the right time.



Do get back to us after you have researched him. Sounds like an excellent project for school - how does one create such a high-priced premium brand so quickly? 

I think the best question is what you posed - whether you would spend the 50K on that knife if money were no object. What are other 50K objects you would spend on? If someone gave you 50K to spend, and you had to spend it in an object or lose it. This will vary based on perceived value and preferences- subjective

I would not spend it on this knife. I would rather buy a Patek watch or a set of premium CM knives (kidding), or jewels for my wife, or a car.

Financial success is hard to determine but I would look at his hourly rate based on how long it takes to make an average knife, and the average selling point

Some people can have great financial success, on fairly mediocre products - business is filled with such stories - Juicy brand sweatpants for women (remember those?), Ugg’s shoes, Crocs, etc. question is how will the pandemic recession affect the demand for his knives and their price points. So far it has not “cut into “ () that I think


----------



## Migraine (Nov 12, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> I mean whatever. I've spent more on dumber ****.



That's got me curious


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 12, 2020)

I've said it before but there's a pretty damn strong positive correlation between how much $ you spend on damascus patterns and how godawful ugly they are.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 12, 2020)

While the knife is not my taste, I can appreciate the craftsmanship and skill from Kramer and his coworkers. Would I love to see it, hold it and try it out, YES. I don’t see myself buying something like that. 

I am inspired to try some repeating patterned handles. 3D print and resin fill??


----------



## agp (Nov 12, 2020)

I think it's a cool concept, but not pleasant to look at. Hard pass. I'd rather waste 50K gambling at the casino than buying that knife.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 12, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Do get back to us after you have researched him. Sounds like an excellent project for school - how does one create such a high-priced premium brand so quickly?
> 
> I think the best question is what you posed - whether you would spend the 50K on that knife if money were no object. What are other 50K objects you would spend on? If someone gave you 50K to spend, and you had to spend it in an object or lose it. This will vary based on perceived value and preferences- subjective
> 
> ...


You pose some good questions, ones that if you were not in the hobby then, yes hobby if you are a member of this site, you wouldn't know. He was the biggest name/maker when custom kitchen knives really took off and became mainstream outside Japan. Whether someone else is better is subjective and irrelevant. Right place, right time...he specialized in kitchen knives then and was the only ABS MS that did.


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 12, 2020)

Which ABS MS holders make kitchen knives as part of their portfolio these days?
I know of Bob Kramer, Bill Burke, David Lisch, Adam DesRosiers, and Haley DesRosiers.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 12, 2020)

Hmm, Zack Jonas does, I'd have to look for others.





__





Customized Damascus Chef Knife | Culinary Collection | Jonas Blade


An ideal chef's knife by Jonas Blade is made with damascus, which is a form of steel imported from southern India. Shop this collection now!




jonasblade.com


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Migraine said:


> That's got me curious



pick any of the M cars Ive owned. I mean I do like them, but going by all of the people in my life, theyre a massive waste of money.

Ive had a couple of PRS guitars pass through my hands that have the big eagle on the headstock, none of which I kept for very long.

then there was the time I was into collecting watches lol.


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 12, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> I’d be quite happy with this, or any other Kramer original gyuto.
> The guy is nothing shy of a real gentleman. And a talented one at that. Hopefully one day I’ll land an original. But in the meantime I’ll just continue enjoying using my zkramers


Please let us know when you plan to sell enough knives from your great collection to pay for this Kramer. We'll see you on BST.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 12, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> pick any of the M cars Ive owned. I mean I do like them, but going by all of the people in my life, theyre a massive waste of money.
> 
> Ive had a couple of PRS guitars pass through my hands that have the big eagle on the headstock, none of which I kept for very long.
> 
> then there was the time I was into collecting watches lol.


Whats wrong with collecting watches?


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 12, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Whats wrong with collecting watches?



There isn't, necessarily, but when I did it I got a few watches along the way before I finally just shelled out for the one I had wanted all the time but hadn't because it was "too obvious".


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 12, 2020)

tcmx3 said:


> There isn't, necessarily, but when I did it I got a few watches along the way before I finally just shelled out for the one I had wanted all the time but hadn't because it was "too obvious".


Haha sorry jk. As soon as I get the watch I want, another comes along.


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 13, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> but it is Art, because it's provoked all this discussion and controversy



If that is the definition of art, I could point to a new members as art...

And **** on a can...

Just because something provokes discussion and controversy, it is not art imo. By that definition everything can be art if just one person expresses they think it is art no matter how ludicrous.

OT, I think it is not a pleasing knife and do not understand anyone would own it.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Reading some of these comments reminds me of something.. just not sure of what...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> By that definition everything can be art if just one person expresses they think it is art no matter how ludicrous.


You are correct


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 13, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> but it is Art, because it's provoked all this discussion and controversy


By this definition of art, CM can charge a lot more for her original artworks once people recognize what they are actually buying.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 13, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> By this definition of art, CM can charge a lot more for her original artworks once people recognize what they are actually buying.


$800 cheese grater?


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 13, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> You are correct



I respect your opinion, yet have a different view on arts. (yay, really not on topic).

I personally think a criteria would be for art to elicit emotional responses in an on itself (without it being heralded as art first) in the person(s) perceiving them. That is not to say a piece of art should be seen as isolated, but if I put **** on a can as a known artist and call it art, I'd call bias and not that it is art in and on itself. And yes, it happened. *Edited out what I could not verify.*

A secondary criteria for me would be how many, not as a named percentage, but if 1 in a million thinks something elicits an emotional response and is art, I'd not personally agree it would be. How many then, might you ask? I would not put a number on it without some deep thoughts of which I currently do not have the time  Or maybe not even then.

Maybe, if you wish the philosophical debate (I find it interesting and enlightening to debate it) we could do so over PM so as not to derail this thread (more).


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 13, 2020)

Big 19th century energy around here... Duchamp's 'Fountain' was literally over a hundred years ago, I didn't think this was still a controversial position.


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 13, 2020)

Getting back on the topic the OP wants to talk about, "Holy ****". What is one man's art is another man's excrement.








How One Artist Turned Cans Of Poop Into $300,000 Pieces Of Art


Let's just say, Piero Manzoni's concept art truly stinks.




allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## MarcelNL (Nov 13, 2020)

To me the knife speaks as 'masterful implementation of Damast steel', though I find nothing artsy about it, not only because they did not have the inspiration to find their own pattern but copied an (great) Escher design. As such, functionality is not affected one bit by the Damast and because of the (ridiculous) price tag it has no appeal to me, yet I would understand it if the maker shows it as a one off masterpiece... should someone investigate what it would take to own it he'd be able to come up with his pricetag whatever that would be and future would tell if there is a market for designer knives. At this point showing it with the price tag feels a bit cheap.


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 13, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> What is one man's art is another man's excrement.



Yeah... this one made me laugh:









Banana artwork that fetched $120,000 is eaten by 'hungry' artist


Performance artist consumes masterpiece in front of crowd at Art Basel in Miami, but ‘the idea’ apparently lives on




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ruso (Nov 13, 2020)

Anything can be art but not everything is. 

I consider this knife to be art though.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

How about this? If you consider something to be art, then it is art, to you. If you don’t consider something to art, then it is not art to you.

This whole discussion of what is and what isn’t is kind of meaningless. It’s not a well defined concept, so arguments about a particular piece invariably end in masturbation.

#ArtWorldComeFightMe


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

If anything, I’m on the side of “it’s art”, though. To me, if the price tag on something is mostly for its aesthetics rather than its functionality, it’s art (to me).


----------



## panda (Nov 13, 2020)

poser art


----------



## Ruso (Nov 13, 2020)

Art of using edit button instead of consecutive posts has been lost


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 13, 2020)

ian said:


> To me, if the price tag on something is mostly for its aesthetics rather than its functionality, it’s art (to me).



_Oh_ For the Love of God...  

Its not like Kramer is going to struggle to sell the knife and need to resort to a performative Sotheby's auction where he'll sell it to an anonymous consortium (of which he is a member) for a rumoured 75% of the listed value. Nah... he'll do it in cash at full asking price - leaving no paper trail. This stuff happens in the art world all the time


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 13, 2020)

It is only a reflection of our times, that Art should be "what you deem art". And a reflection of the scientific mind that what defines Art is vague. It's even ironic, in some sense, since scientific mind considers anything that isn't a "formula" to be vague... while Art, if a characteristic should be considered important, is what distends, alters or entirely breaks the formula.

Art is not a product. Most of what we consider Art nowadays has turned into a product - a mean that absolutely has to be lucrative, long before it should push the boundaries of the creative process, of ways to give form, of use of a medium.

What Kramer does is nothing of the sort. Our tendency to consider it art is more a reflection of our passion towards knives. A passion that involves a fraction of the population - to 98% of folks out there, your 2000$ knives will look like just any 300$ ones. A collector item will still be mistaken first for the tool it is fundamentally. 

If I create a beautifully Damascus patterned hammer, will you consider it art? If the techniques involved make it somewhat truly unique, is that the threshold to become Art? Still not. It's craftsmanship and technique. That it draws inspiration from Art is an interesting way to deal with the display of craftsmanship and technique, yet it's also a bit mundane. Escher is inspiring - Kramer is good at crafting blades. His Damascus knife won't inspire anyone. It will only be an item for the owner to brag about.

A Stradivarius is not art of itself, but mastering of a crafting process to the point of uniqueness and extraordinary. What a musician will play with this Stradivarius perhaps is Art. What a collector does sealing it under glass certainly destroys anything that relates the Stradivarius to Art.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

Ruso said:


> Art of using edit button instead of consecutive posts has been lost



F*** off, I’m trying to get to 50 posts so I can sell on BST.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m glad we could further pollute the thread with this discussion tho.


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 13, 2020)

How about those White Sox?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 13, 2020)

This is more appealing.









Custom Knife Auctions - Kramer Knives


View and bid on Official Custom Kramer Knives and stay up to date on the latest creations brought to you by the Kramer Knives Team.




kramerknives.com


----------



## Ruso (Nov 13, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> This is more appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feather one is really dope.


----------



## billyO (Nov 13, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> how does one create such a high-priced premium brand so quickly?


Not sure what your definition of quickly, is. I remember seeing Bob demonstrate at a NWBA conference ~ 12+ years ago. He was a pretty big name in the knifemaking community back then..


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 14, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> Big 19th century energy around here... Duchamp's 'Fountain' was literally over a hundred years ago, I didn't think this was still a controversial position.



Hey @spaceconvoy, you might enjoy this... I only just found out about this recently:









Joachim Raphaël Boronali - Sunset Over the Adriatic, 1910


Arthur is a digital museum.




arthur.io





The artwork predates Duchamp's Fountain (and Dada) by 7 years! Interesting...

(Edit: Another much longer piece: Lolo the Donkey and the Avant-Garde That Never Was: Part 1)


----------



## T85 (Nov 15, 2020)

mpier said:


> I would rather have one of these for 3k or ten of them, honestly that’s an ugly KramerView attachment 102436


Wow this is beautiful! Who made this knife?


----------



## inferno (Nov 15, 2020)

it would be cool if we could do a massdrop groupbuy of this particular kramer model.


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Hey @spaceconvoy, you might enjoy this... I only just found out about this recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill go to bat and say that this is a _really_ fantastic painting.

tangenting slightly, if someone wants to call the knife in question art, I wouldn't personally object. the line between craft and art is vague, something probably passes into art when it begins to exist for mainly its own sake, or at least that's what I was taught in art history what feels like an eternity ago.

but, it being art doesnt really oblige me to like it. and frankly, the more that I look at it, less offended/intrigued by it I am, and starting to just see a knife that I would like to cut some food with  cant say I've ever thought that about a Caravaggio lol.


----------



## Twigg (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's some art for you


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 16, 2020)

A classic from Duchamp





An oldy but goody






Some people's idea of what constitutes 'art' is shall I say........ strange


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


>



I love meandering threads .

KKF is a great community... how awesome is it talking about art history with a bunch of people who are nominally in the same 'room' because they sharp kitchen knives? 

It mixes it up! A break from talking about how good TF is for the umpteenth time.... or how knives with child-like kanji are over-rated


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 17, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> ...or how knives with child-like kanji are under-rated


Agreed.


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 17, 2020)

TF is an art piece the user participates in making better.


----------



## panda (Nov 17, 2020)

ian said:


> I’m glad we could further pollute the thread with this discussion tho.


where is the off topic police to step in and start deleting stuff???


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 17, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> TF is an art piece the user participates in making better.


Something, something. Meditation. Miss target. Diamonds and guns.
CM>TF


----------



## Luftmensch (Nov 17, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> CM>TF



-.-. -- / -.-. -- / -.-. -- / -.-. -- / -.-. --


----------



## jwthaparc (Jan 1, 2021)

What about this one?


----------



## Migraine (Jan 1, 2021)

That one is pretty cool, but knives as art pieces just isn't my thing.


----------



## RockyBasel (Jan 1, 2021)

tchan001 said:


> Getting back on the topic the OP wants to talk about, "Holy ****". What is one man's art is another man's excrement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## mpier (Jan 1, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> What about this one?



I actually think that one is pretty cool though it is a piece of art IMO it is beautiful in comparison.


----------



## inferno (Jan 1, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> What about this one?




gonna wait for the zwilling version!!


----------



## DrEriksson (Jan 2, 2021)

inferno said:


> gonna wait for the zwilling version!!



You think they’ll do a stainless version as well?


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding (Apr 1, 2021)




----------

